# Possibility of a DNP sticky?



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

It's been mentioned in a thread that a DNP sticky would be useful... The mod DiggyV is the man in the know when it comes to everything about DNP. So I wondered if it was a goer or not? Diggy seems to have already typed out the info a million times for members, so it should be too much work. But is has been suggested that the site might not want the possible attention it could bring in the event of a DNP fatality.

So I just thought I would ask here. It certainly would be a well used resource - but I think everyone will understand if it's not what the site wants.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I think if people are serious about doing DNP safely, they'll actively seek out the right information anyway. The types of people that are too lazy to search will often miss the stickies anyway and just make a thread about it, we see this all the time in regard to questions about other substances as well as diet and training too. So overall, I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I thought diggyv already made a sticky?


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

watched this prior to seeing this thread


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Not a chance, we cannot afford to be responsible for what a reckless guy can do with it.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

MakkaL said:


> watched this prior to seeing this thread


VV



BettySwallocks said:


> what a load of over-dramatized bollocks.


Yep.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't see why it would be needed tho.

250 mg's of DNP a day for 2 weeks.

Antioxidants with it.

4 liters of water.

Antihistamine on hand.

Is not rocket science and we can post this in every thread asking for help.

A sticky is asking for problems, in my opinion.


----------

